# all-clad masterchef and all-clad stainless steel..more than just aesthetics?..w/links



## eiekal (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,
This is my first post. I've been searching the forums and would like to settle something in my mind before I purchase some new cookware. I've searched and found the following links that say there is no difference in the cooking properties between all-clad masterchef and all-clad stainless steel

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showt...ight=stainless

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showt...ight=stainless

The problem comes in the two following links. 
A poster asked chef eric which he likes better, all clad stainless steel or all clad copper core. He replied his favorite all clad is the master chef series

http://www.911cheferic.com/main/foru...ies.asp?id=114

This has me very confused. If the all clad stainless steel cooks the same as the all clad masterchef, why doesn't he just choose
the all clad stainless steel since the poster gave him the choice of allclad stainless or copper core?

There is a post in the follow link were one poster named panini said this..
"I have a set of the all-clad master crafters aluminum out and stainless in. I purchased the SS. I switched back to the aluminum in three weeks. I've cooked in these pans for over 10 yrs. or so every day over gas and they still look and work great."

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showt...ight=stainless
I hope he reads this and replies why he felt the need to switch back to the aluminum.

Is there a difference as far as cooking properites between the two? Is the only real difference aesthetics? If both cook equally well, I'd get the stainless steel for the easy maintenance. But if one is actually better for cooking, I will get it instead.
This purchase will be alot of money to me and I don't want to have any feeling of regret after my purchase. Please help me choose between the two series.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

eiekal,
Hi, I made that comment because that is really what I did. Now as to the chemistry and technology, I'm not real sure. I really felt that the stainless did not have the feel or the same characteristics. I felt as though they were light, spotty, and did not perform as well. This probably just all in my head. I just started out with the MC2 and that's all I'll ever own. That is just my preference. I'm also refering to home use.
panini


----------



## eiekal (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Panini,
Thank you so much for replying and sharing with me your thoughts.
It's great to hear your experiances with both of these series.

I hope others will share their experiances as well.


----------

